# Future makeup artist (?)



## XjennaX (Feb 18, 2007)

Hey everyone. I'm from New york (Near Syracuse actually) and i really want to be a makeup artist. Can anyone give me any tips on how to go about pursuing this? If your from my area, what schools do you know of? Also, is cosmotology classes what i'd want to take? lol, i know my questions seem silly, i'm just a little clueless and can not find any good information online as of yet. Thanks for any help anyone can offer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, sorry if this question has been asked 329023 times...i'm really hoping someone from my area can girl me a little help also.

Another question...to be a MAC artist do you have to have a certain look? I mean, all the girls at the MAC counter near me are dark haired, very thin, very pale, big busted....etc. lol. I'm not trying to offend anyone, i'm just really curious.


----------



## martygreene (Feb 18, 2007)

If I were you, I'd start by looking over the topics in the forum specific FAQ at the top of this forum.


----------



## XjennaX (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_If I were you, I'd start by looking over the topics in the forum specific FAQ at the top of this forum._

 
Yes, i know that. BUT i'm looking for people in my area for advice. Thats why i posted this. I didn't think it was a problem....

I looked over the FAQ...thats kinda why i posted this. Nothing in it helped me in the least.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, the makeup scene in Syracuse is pretty dead.  I grew up there & that's why I live in NYC now (well part of the reason anways) hehehe.

Just about everyone I know either went to BOCES or Philips (for cosmetology) but they're all doing hair now & not makeup...since cosmo programs don't really cover makeup.

As far as makeup jobs in Syracuse go, you've got the TV stations & the makeup counters, or you could do weddings & stuff like that, but that's pretty much it.  There's not really much of a fashion/movie industry (don't get me wrong, if I could get a job at the TV stations or something, I'd probably move back home...I'm not actively searching in the area though)...but if you get a job there, get Carrie Lazarus some new lipstick PLEASE!

As far as working at MAC up there, they would always ask me to freelance when I was home, but it never really worked out...but yeah, I totally don't look like the other girls at that counter, and there's also an older woman working there (I forget her name, but I'm sure you know who I mean).  So you definitely don't have to fit into a certain look, but it's really really hard to get a permanent position at that counter (all the girls I know there have been working there forever & have no plans on leaving anytime soon).

Hope that helps....feel free to pm or whatever if you have any other questions or want to rant about the 101 inches of snow that y'all just got.


----------



## XjennaX (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Well, the makeup scene in Syracuse is pretty dead.  I grew up there & that's why I live in NYC now (well part of the reason anways) hehehe.

Just about everyone I know either went to BOCES or Philips (for cosmetology) but they're all doing hair now & not makeup...since cosmo programs don't really cover makeup.

As far as makeup jobs in Syracuse go, you've got the TV stations & the makeup counters, or you could do weddings & stuff like that, but that's pretty much it.  There's not really much of a fashion/movie industry (don't get me wrong, if I could get a job at the TV stations or something, I'd probably move back home...I'm not actively searching in the area though)...but if you get a job there, get Carrie Lazarus some new lipstick PLEASE!

As far as working at MAC up there, they would always ask me to freelance when I was home, but it never really worked out...but yeah, I totally don't look like the other girls at that counter, and there's also an older woman working there (I forget her name, but I'm sure you know who I mean).  So you definitely don't have to fit into a certain look, but it's really really hard to get a permanent position at that counter (all the girls I know there have been working there forever & have no plans on leaving anytime soon).

Hope that helps....feel free to pm or whatever if you have any other questions or want to rant about the 101 inches of snow that y'all just got. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks so much! 

I agree, Carrie Lazarus does need some new lipstick...Jackie Robbison needs a new MUA also... lol. 

I'm not sure about the older woman working at the MAC counter...i don't think i've seen her. Gina usually takes care of me....LOVE her btw. Shes so sweet...and 6 months pregnant (not sure if you know her.) It sucks that this area is so dead for MUA jobs. I'd love to move to the city...maybe someday! I guess it wouldn't really be worth it for me to take get licenced as a MUA...around here anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the snow...omg....close to 7 feet in Mexico NY. My car is buried. lol. I don't know when i'll get to go back to the MAC counter now...hah. My poor addiction. 

Anyway, your so lucky you got out of this.....er....crappy area. Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 19, 2007)

You're from Mexico?  I'm from Parish, but I went to TAP....that would be nuts if I knew you. hehehe


----------



## martygreene (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XjennaX* 

 
_Yes, i know that. BUT i'm looking for people in my area for advice. Thats why i posted this. I didn't think it was a problem....

I looked over the FAQ...thats kinda why i posted this. Nothing in it helped me in the least._

 
I understand you're looking for someone local to you as well, however most of the information you seem to be asking for is fairly standard. Most of the standards for the industry are set in NYC and LA for the USA. Locale is more important when talking models and agencies, when it comes to getting started in the industry and learning more about it, location is less important to that information.


----------



## XjennaX (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_You're from Mexico?  I'm from Parish, but I went to TAP....that would be nuts if I knew you. hehehe_

 
lol, yeah it would. How long did you live in this area? Again, your so lucky to get outta here lol...the snow is...unbelieveable. Seriously. Ugh.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XjennaX* 

 
_lol, yeah it would. How long did you live in this area? Again, your so lucky to get outta here lol...the snow is...unbelieveable. Seriously. Ugh._

 
Hehehe, I can deal with the snow, but not the moron people that don't know how to drive/snowplows that don't come down back roads.

I lived there my whole life...well, the first 17 years at least.

And Gina's pregnant?! (I missed that the first read-through) Awwww!


----------



## lilchocolatema (Feb 20, 2007)

On the image part, I used to believe that you needed to look a certain way to work for MAC.  Now I realize that you need to just make yourself stand out, and make the managers and recruiters (if you have them) want you!!!  Good luck mama!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XjennaX* 

 
_Hey everyone. I'm from New york (Near Syracuse actually) and i really want to be a makeup artist. Can anyone give me any tips on how to go about pursuing this? If your from my area, what schools do you know of? Also, is cosmotology classes what i'd want to take? lol, i know my questions seem silly, i'm just a little clueless and can not find any good information online as of yet. Thanks for any help anyone can offer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, sorry if this question has been asked 329023 times...i'm really hoping someone from my area can girl me a little help also.

Another question...to be a MAC artist do you have to have a certain look? I mean, all the girls at the MAC counter near me are dark haired, very thin, very pale, big busted....etc. lol. I'm not trying to offend anyone, i'm just really curious._


----------

